# jumping pig?



## JaxBirchmuck (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, we moved our feeder pig "Bacon" into his new pen. Hog panels secured by U nails to 5" posts 2' into the ground. we put him in, watched him for about an hour, rooting around eating acorns so we went in the hiuse. After it got dark we went out to get stuff from the truck and he was out. He didn't dig out and he didn't push through the panels.........he is about 100lbs. 
Could he have jumped out?

We put him back this morning and he has stayed in all day, but we can't figure how he escaped?????


Kathy


----------



## freemotion (Oct 17, 2011)

Ours could jump pretty high at that weight, but not anymore.  I'd like to see a pig clear a hog panel from level ground, though!  Mine usually leap from a small hill in their pasture.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know if one could clear something as tall as a cattle pannel but I had a landrace sow that could jump out of a 3 1/2 foot fence flat footed  She only weighed around 300 pounds at that time so I am just not sure about your situation.


----------



## JaxBirchmuck (Oct 18, 2011)

He stayed in all day and last night........still can't figure out ????
All the leaves have been rooted through and 9we still can't belive) he ate about 30lbs of acorns!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 18, 2011)

your pig climbed the fence. 

the pigs we had last year climbed our field fence like monkeys. i'm not even kidding. run, dont walk, directly to TSC and get the electric fence charger and supplies. run a hot wire about nose high on the INSIDE of whatever fence you have. 

once they figured out how to escape it will be nothing but problems. it might be cute now but when they get bigger it will really be a problem. they are extremely destructive. 

good luck!


----------



## shawn MN (Oct 19, 2011)

Fence staples  Not U nails 


			
				JaxBirchmuck said:
			
		

> OK, we moved our feeder pig "Bacon" into his new pen. Hog panels secured by U nails to 5" posts 2' into the ground. we put him in, watched him for about an hour, rooting around eating acorns so we went in the hiuse. After it got dark we went out to get stuff from the truck and he was out. He didn't dig out and he didn't push through the panels.........he is about 100lbs.
> Could he have jumped out?
> 
> We put him back this morning and he has stayed in all day, but we can't figure how he escaped?????
> ...


----------



## Hillsvale (Oct 19, 2011)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> your pig climbed the fence.
> 
> the pigs we had last year climbed our field fence like monkeys. i'm not even kidding. run, dont walk, directly to TSC and get the electric fence charger and supplies. run a hot wire about nose high on the INSIDE of whatever fence you have.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Our weaners used to wiggle under the fence into the main yards now they go into the next pen to steal the boars feed... they are still a little short for the electrics, sneaky things.


----------

